

Microsoft Internal Emails about Vista Problems - edw519
http://blog.seattlepi.nwsource.com/microsoft/archives/132891.asp

======
ardit33
Vista is plain aweful. I bought a cheap $400 laptop for my parents, and
unfortunately it came with vista. I should have just wiped it out, and
installed XP, but I didn't have time.

The user interface is confusing, menus are incoherent, and the web 2.0
gradients everywhere create huge readibility problems in cheap lcd screens. I
also had problems with remote help and connection, and had to use a third
party solution to help my parents on some problems they had.

If you are looking for a cheap laptops for your parents, just don't go with
vista. Just install XP, or even Ubuntu would be better.

Unfortunately for 400-500 dollars you can't buy anything with Mac Os in it.
Mac Os seems to be easier to operate, especially for older folks.

~~~
cstejerean
It gets worse. I bought a laptop for my mom that came with Vista as well. I
wiped Vista to put XP on it, but I couldn't find drivers for XP for things
like the wireless card. Turns out some of the newer hardware doesn't even come
with XP drivers.

I would have but Ubuntu on there but unfortunately my parents need some
Windows only software for various reasons.

------
kirse
Has anyone here not had any problems with Vista?

I run Vista Business 64-bit on my desktop and have Home Premium on my XPS
Laptop and have had only one problem with slow network file transfer speed
between the two.

Other than that, Vista has proved to be better than XP for me. I did install
it with no expectations for a good product, maybe that's why?

~~~
dualogy
No problems here.

~~~
eru
Me neither. But I do not run it. ;)

------
snorkel
Reasons I will never use Vista ever again:

1\. Could not share a printer. Seriously. A plain generic HP printer. On a
Windows network. XP shared it just fine, Vista would not share it, for
security reasons, I suppose.

2\. Vista refused, totally refused, to allow me use _Microsoft's_ javascript
debugger. That's _Microsoft's_ Vista would not allow me to use _Microsoft's_
javascript debugger. For security reasons. Seriously.

3\. Vista takes interface design in a whole new direction. Adventure Gaming:
Your goal is to share a folder on your network but first you must find the
Lost Network Settings! And watch out for the security alert trolls! No! You
clicked a dead network connection! Now you must wait 10 minutes for Windows to
search a network that isn't connected! Doom!

Vista == giant steaming poo poo

------
jrbedard
iPaper version of the emails: [http://www.scribd.com/doc/2191055/Microsoft-
execs-on-Vista-p...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/2191055/Microsoft-execs-on-
Vista-problems)

------
edw519
No one wants their dirty laundry aired out in public, especially when it
smells so bad.

------
anupamkapoor
yawn, who cares !

